# Transfer Tank - Gas AND Diesel???



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys looking for some opinions, during the summer I could use a transfer tank for Super, ~30gal a week, and during the winter I could use one for diesel fuel, but my question is could I use the same tank and "wash" it out between filling with gas and diesel? Or is it possible to get a tank that could use the same pump but me half gas and half diesel?

Also, my plan is to set it in the truck when needed, and strap it down, then when not needed just take it out, would there be issues with grounding?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is illegal to carry gasoline in a transfer tank.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

rcn971;1689361 said:


> It is illegal to carry gasoline in a transfer tank.


Yes it is, big no no!


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh is it unlawful to carry fuel in a transfer tank? While following the regs (limits etc)


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

rcn971;1689361 said:


> It is illegal to carry gasoline in a transfer tank.


Not true. We have a 109 gallon transferflow tank specifically for gas. We strap it into a pickup to go fetch gas once a week in the growing season for our mowers. I grounded it thru a plug in the bed and also to our pole barn.

http://www.transferflow.com/fuel-tanks/refueling-tanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

rcn971;1689361 said:


> It is illegal to carry gasoline in a transfer tank.


Not true. the tank has to be designed to carry gasoline, the biggest difference is the venting

I carry 200 gallons of fuel sometimes I use my back tank for gasoline. yes it's illegal to carry over a hundred nineteen gallons for most. In a large event, I'll throw a third in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maclawnco;1689513 said:


> Not true. We have a 109 gallon transferflow tank specifically for gas. We strap it into a pickup to go fetch gas once a week in the growing season for our mowers. I grounded it thru a plug in the bed and also to our pole barn.


I have eight hundred gallon trans cube fuel tank that we use for hurricanes mounted on a trailer. it's primarily used for gasoline.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Maclawnco;1689513 said:


> Not true. We have a 109 gallon transferflow tank specifically for gas. We strap it into a pickup to go fetch gas once a week in the growing season for our mowers. I grounded it thru a plug in the bed and also to our pole barn.
> 
> http://www.transferflow.com/fuel-tanks/refueling-tanks





1olddogtwo;1689514 said:


> Not true. the tank has to be designed to carry gasoline, the biggest difference is the venting
> 
> I carry 200 gallons of fuel sometimes I use my back tank for gasoline. yes it's illegal to carry over a hundred nineteen gallons for most. In a large event, I'll throw a third in.





1olddogtwo;1689518 said:


> I have eight hundred gallon trans cube fuel tank that we use for hurricanes mounted on a trailer. it's primarily used for gasoline.


Now the question is, if I were to buy a tank designed for Gas (added venting?) could I put diesel in it? Could I "wash" it out between loads and use different fuels?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I do it. there will be such a small amount left it will not matter. Now I am not saying do this but, I have seen a gas tank that was painted blue and "water" put on it. Just to keep the state patrol away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

diesel into gas isnt bad as gas to diesel.

the problem is you can never pump the tank completely dry, a gal of diesel mix with 99 of gas won't hurt thing. A gal of gas in diesel isn't good, especially if your truck and a DPF( 1st thing I remove). when I'm switching over, I pulled a tank cap and pump off, and let the gas evaporate. If I'm in a hurry, I put a few gals of diesel a pump the tank dry again and call it good.

switching from red to green is very similaras deluding gasoline


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone know a place where I could get a "split tank? Like 30gal, and 30gal? Then there's no mixing of fuel? Looking for something easily removable and easy to remove


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

GMCHD plower;1689878 said:


> Anyone know a place where I could get a "split tank? Like 30gal, and 30gal? Then there's no mixing of fuel? Looking for something easily removable and easy to remove


I would try northern tool, fleet farm, and tractor supply


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Ask matthew g on here he had a custom one made ive seen it in person its real sharp.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

GMCHD plower;1689878 said:


> Anyone know a place where I could get a "split tank? Like 30gal, and 30gal? Then there's no mixing of fuel? Looking for something easily removable and easy to remove


Click my link. They have just what you are asking


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions and info guys, I actually decided I don't use enough diesel to warrant needing a separate tank for it, so I will be looking for a ~30gal tank for gas...


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://phmsa.dot.gov/staticfiles/PHMSA/SPA_App/OfferDocuments/SP11911_2009120652.pdf

I stand corrected.

Approved tanks can be purchased here: http://www.transferflow.com


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Just drain out all the residue, and fill it with the other fuel.

I've done it before.


----------

